# LASD "The Academy"



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I guess there are few reality series from LASD on Fox Reality (which I don't get). I found a few clips on youtube. Seems like the Sheriff has also let the cameras roll in several units for the network.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Not bad. From a professional standpoint I think initial shock of stress inoculation training is more effective in a better controlled environment than a parking lot (the gymnasium or the chow hall come to mind). 

In an RTT the first day of training is called "Day One"....generally a recruit's worst day at the academy. This translates into the trooper-speak term of "Day One-ing" someone: to yell and scream at them. 

"Black Monday" in an RTT refers to a day about 2/3 through the training, when the recruits think they have everything figured out. One Monday after a rotten weekend, the recruits experience a sudden return to "Day One" values. Makes for a long day.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

The show aired over the summer. It was 8 episodes I believe. It wasn't a bad series. Maybe since Class 355 was the "worst class" Deputy Miley ever had as a DI, it made for a good show.

I am a member of a CA police forum. The word over there is they are planning to do another series on the LASD academy class that starts either next month, Class 368, or December. That's just the rumor over there.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

resqjyw0 said:


> The show aired over the summer. It was 8 episodes I believe. It wasn't a bad series. Maybe since Class 355 was the "worst class" Deputy Miley ever had as a DI, it made for a good show.
> 
> I am a member of a CA police forum. The word over there is they are planning to do another series on the LASD academy class that starts either next month, Class 368, or December. That's just the rumor over there.


Keep in mind that the deputies that graduate from the LASD Academy that you see on TV are going straight into the jails. The vast majority of them will work there for a minimum of 5 years before they're eligible to hit the streets, and then they have to go back to another "patrol" related academy to refresh themselves how to do police work.

What California forum is that, if I might ask?​


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

LA Copper said:


> What California forum is that, if I might ask?
> ​


Its a Yahoo group called CABasicPolice. It is a very welcoming community. Flaming is at an absolute minimum. Everybody is willing to help anyone else out that asks for it.

They tried leaving the Yahoo group and head into a forum, http://condascode.net/capolice/index.php, but it didn't take off like the moderators wanted. Very few members made the transition, and most of the activity remained on the Yahoo group. If you go to the link you will see that the doman expired.

The link to the Yahoo group is http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CABasicPolice/


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks much, I'll check it out.


resqjyw0 said:


> Its a Yahoo group called CABasicPolice. It is a very welcoming community. Flaming is at an absolute minimum. Everybody is willing to help anyone else out that asks for it.
> 
> They tried leaving the Yahoo group and head into a forum, http://condascode.net/capolice/index.php, but it didn't take off like the moderators wanted. Very few members made the transition, and most of the activity remained on the Yahoo group. If you go to the link you will see that the doman expired.
> 
> The link to the Yahoo group is http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CABasicPolice/


----------

